# Rimuovere nm-applet e configurare wicd

## primax

Salve a tutti, come da titolo vorrei rimuovere nm-applet e configurare wicd per la connessione wireless.

Appena ho installato i moduli della scheda wifi funzionava con wicd  ma dopo il riavvio no.

Allora ho installato networkManager ma non è cambiato nulla.

Ho rimosso networkManager ma nm-applet si avvia ugualmente all'avvio. Ho provato ad andare su Menu> Sistema> Preferenze> Applicazioni d'avvio ma non c'è nm-applet.

Qualcuno mi può aiutare? Grazie mille in anticipo.

----------

## spillo

Magari il tuo problema non è il programma che usi, ma i moduli che vanno caricati all'avvio... Dacci il modello della tua scheda wireless...

----------

## primax

bcm43225

Ho caricato i driver sta...comunque funziona male wicd perchè all'avvio si connette solo wired e se disconnetto poi non si connette più.

con la wireless invece mi dice che la connessione è stata effettuata ma la barra di caricamento non si ferma.

----------

